# huge saltwater fish and invert shipment



## r2oaquariums (Oct 17, 2012)

Large shipment of fish and inverts arrived

Specials for this weekend:
Cleaner shrimp $10
All snails $1
Clown trigger $40
Mata tang 30 dollars
Red firefish 9.99

List of items received below
CHELMON BUTTERFLY -ML	CHELMON ROSTRATUS
SADDLE BACK BUTTERFLY (M/ML)	CHAETODON EPHIPPIUM
YELLOW LONG NOSE BUTT. -M	FORCIPIGER FLAVISSIMUS
SHY /DIAMOND BUTTERFLY	HEMITAURICHTYS POLYLEPIS
BLACK TAIL FAIRY WRASSE	Paracheilinus sp
CANDY STRIPE HOG - L Bodianus bimaculatos 
PINK SKUNK CLOWN	AMPHIPRION AKALLOPLESIOPS
CHOCOLATE TANG -m	ACANTHURUS PYROFERUS
TOMINI TANG -M	CTENOCHAETUS TOMINENSIS
TOMINI TANG -M	CTENOCHAETUS TOMINENSIS
BARIENE TANG - M	Acanthurus bariene
BLUE TANG -ML	PARACANTHUS HEPATHUS
BLUE TANG -M - 9 X 16	PARACANTHUS HEPATHUS
BLUE TANG -M - 8 X 16	PARACANTHUS HEPATHUS
CHECKERED BUTTERFLY -M/S	CHAETODON XANTHURUS
ORNATISSIMUS BUTTERFLY - S	CHAETODON ORNATISSIMUS
LUNULA BUTTERFLY - S	CHAETODON LUNULA
AURIGA BUTTERFLY - M/ML	CHAETODON AURIGA
SAILFIN TANG - ML	ZEBRASSOMA VELIFERUM
FOX FACE - M	LO VOLPINUS
SAILFIN TANG - ML	ZEBRASSOMA VELIFERUM
FOX FACE - M	LO VOLPINUS
TOMINI TANG -M	CTENOCHAETUS TOMINENSIS
LIPSTICK TANG - L	NASO LITURATUS
POWDER BROWN TANG (S)	ACANTHURUS JAPONICUS
LONG NOSE HAWK FISH (M)	OXYCIRRHITES TYPUS
PERCULA CLOWN -L	AMPHIPRION OCELLARIS
COLORED ANGLER - Red mL/s	ANTENNARIOUS SPECIES
SADDLE BACK LEOPARD GROUPER PLECTROPOMUS LAEVIS
MATA TANG	Acanthurus mata
RANDAL ANTHIAS - MALE - S/M	PSEUDANTHIAS RANDALII
RANDAL GOBY	Alpheus randall
MATA TANG	Acanthurus mata
MULTICOLOR WRASSE	LABROIDES PECTORALIS
BLUE FACE TRIGGER -MALE ML/M	XANTHICHTYS AUROMARGINATUS
BLUE FACE TRIGGER -Female -M/S	XANTHICHTYS AUROMARGINATUS
BELLUS ANGEL - FEMALE	GENICANTHUS BELLUS
CORAL BEAUTY ANGEL -M - Cebu	CENTROPYGE BISPINOSUS
TRUE RADIATA LION	PTEROIS RADIATA
BANDED SHARPNOSE Wetmorella sp. 
GREEN MANDARIN M	PTEROSHYNCHIROPUS SPENDIDUS
CORAL BEAUTY ANGEL -M	CENTROPYGE BISPINOSUS
TRUE RADIATA LION	PTEROIS RADIATA
PINK MARGIN FAIRY WRASSE	Paracheilinus sp
BROWN BIRD WRASSE M/S	GOMPHOSUS VARIOUS
SAILFIN TANG - T	ZEBRASSOMA VELIFERUM
FLAME GOBY - M	NEMATELEOTRIS DECORA
PINKBAR GOBY	Amblyeleotris aurora
TWIN SPOT WRASSE - S	Coris angula
SIX LINE WRASSE	PSEUDOCHILINUS HEXATAENIA
HARLIQUIN TUSK JUVENILE - T	LIENARDELLA FASCIATA
HUMO HUMO TRIGGER -S	RHINECANTHUS ACULEATUS
PHILIPPINE ANTHIAS	PSEUDOANTHIAS LUZONENSIS
SAILFIN ANTHIAS 
COMETA WRASSE -Juv.	Labropsis Xanthonota
GOLDEN HEAD GOBY -L/ml	VALECIENNEA STRIGATA
REGAL ANGEL - Juvenile - T	PYGOLITES DIACANTHUS
SALARIAS GOBY -M/S	SALARIAS FASCIATUS
BLUE LINE TRIGGER- S	PSUEDOBALISTES FUSCUS
GREEN CHROMIS -ml	CHROMIS VIRIDIS
CLOWN TRIGGER - T - 1.5 inches	BALISTOIDES CONSPICILLUM
FIRE FISH GOBY - M	NEMETELEOTRIS MAGNIFICA
YELLOW DOTTED GOBY -M/S	CRYTOCENTRUS CINCTUS
PINKBAR GOBY	Amblyeleotris aurora
ANTENA / RED BANDED GOBY	STONOGOBIOPS XANTHORHINICA
PERCULA CLOWN -S	AMPHIPRION OCELLARIS
ORANGE SKUNK SHRIMPS (m/ml)	LYSMATA AMBOINENSIS
RED SHRIMPS	LYSMATA DEBELIUS
TURBO SHELL	Trochus sp.
Narite snail	Narites sp.
NASSARIUS SNAIL -XL/L	Nassarius sp
BUBBLE ANEMONE - Purple	Entacmaea quadricolor
NANO BUBBLE ANEMONE- Orange (Smooth)	Entacmaea quadricolor
NANO BUBBLE ANEMONE- Green (Rough)	Entacmaea quadricolor
Semi ROSE BUBBLE ANEMONE	Entacmaea quadricolor


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Some very nice healthy fish in this shipment. Thanks Ryan. Cheers.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Baby/Tiny Harlequin Tusk.....*

Worth noting in this shipment - the smallest Harlequin Tusks I have ever seen in captivity (approx 1.5"-2"). The one I currently have has adjusted well.....BUT.....it seems to have garnered the attention of my Blue Throat and Sargassum Triggers. Hopefully the baby tusk won't be an unfortunate meal. The cycle of life.

There are still a few left for those that are interested....BUT....take into consideration they will grow quite large. Know this in advance.


----------

